# Giro helmets?



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm eyeing the Combyn. It seems like the lowest profile helmet out there. Anyone have one of these? How light is it? Is it comfortable?

I was wearing a Smith Maze the last couple years and I liked it, but want to try something new. I'm not too picky about weight or ventilation.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

EDIT: Just saw that the Combyn is new as of Aug 2013. So disregard above question.

Other helmet recos are welcome!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I would recommend trying on a ProTec. I have their $80 (I think) model and it's great. Especially if your ears are larger. I'd try it on before you buy though. I was miserable in my old helmet because even though it fit my head my ears felt awful.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am very interested in this as well, i have a weird shaped head and most helmets don't fit well. I'm probably gonna pick one of these up in a couple weeks. Ill post back here if i do.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

So i wound up picking up a combyne after I got a headache from the "new" helmet I had for this season (got it last year but never wore it, i am 20% retarded at times). The padding in the combyne is MUCH MUCH stiffer then I thought it would be, I was picturing a triple eight style skate helmet but its not like that at all. 

The helmet comes with 3 soft foam pads that get placed in the back of the helmet to adjust fit. The helmet outer shell is definately flexible but it isnt "soft" the new foam pads are very sturdy and the display helmets come with a little block of the foam attached so you can feel it. It feels just as hard as the stuff in my other helmets, the outer shell is flexible due to the material and small gaps between the padding. Once it is on your head it really feels locked in. Anyhow I havnt fallen with it on yet (obviously) but I feel confident in it.

Side note, the ear flaps and "snow" specific features are all removable so you can easily wear it for multiple season sports.


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> So i wound up picking up a combyne after I got a headache from the "new" helmet I had for this season (got it last year but never wore it, i am 20% retarded at times). The padding in the combyne is MUCH MUCH stiffer then I thought it would be, I was picturing a triple eight style skate helmet but its not like that at all.
> 
> The helmet comes with 3 soft foam pads that get placed in the back of the helmet to adjust fit. The helmet outer shell is definately flexible but it isnt "soft" the new foam pads are very sturdy and the display helmets come with a little block of the foam attached so you can feel it. It feels just as hard as the stuff in my other helmets, the outer shell is flexible due to the material and small gaps between the padding. Once it is on your head it really feels locked in. Anyhow I havnt fallen with it on yet (obviously) but I feel confident in it.
> 
> Side note, the ear flaps and "snow" specific features are all removable so you can easily wear it for multiple season sports.



What kind of goggles do you (plan to) use with the combyn? I plan on getting this helmet, and also need new goggles.

Anyone else on here get the combyn yet?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dye clk`s are the Goggle i use the fit is perfect


----------

